

5 Things That Only Desktop Analytics Can Do For You (And Web Analytics Can’t) - alisson
http://deskmetrics.com/blog/2011/five-things-only-desktop-analytics-can-do-you-and-/

======
NY_USA_Hacker
.NET is not a "VM".

